# My computer keeps going back to desktop



## Jake Logan (Sep 24, 2012)

Hi, I have a problem with my system because every time I log in and try to use any program or play a game the system keeps backing me up to desktop.

This is really annoying since I can't play full screen games or even type, I don't really know what might be the possible reason, I have done a full computer scan and no viruses were detected.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Hi and welcome to TSF when you say keeps backing me to desktop do you mean that it sends you right back to your desktop,have you tried starting in safe mode and see if it does the same,and if not you could try a system restore from there to a point whne it did work


----------



## Jake Logan (Sep 24, 2012)

Hello, It only sends me back to desktop when I have full screen enabled games etc. whereas if I'm only using internet or something that doesn't require full screen its just deactives the tab making me have to click on it again in order to interact.
Now that you're mentioned system restore I'll try that and let you know about the outcome thanks.

(Sorry for my spelling etc. English is not my first language)


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Your English is good enough


----------



## Jake Logan (Sep 24, 2012)

Hi its me again, surprisingly 3 of the system restore points I tried are not working.
My own system restore point that I made a while ago just isn't there.
I'll try error checking the disks via my computer, but I have done that recently.

I am suspecting that it might be a wireless connection software since sometimes when it backs me up to desktop the wireless connection goes bye bye.
I'm not sure if that can really be the case though.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

You can try reinstalling the driver,do you have a install or recovery disc in case you need to run a repair


----------



## Jake Logan (Sep 24, 2012)

I'll try reinstalling the software once error check is done, what sort of repair do you have in mind?


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

widows xp Repair Windows XP by Performing a Repair Install (Part 1 of 2) but you can try sfc /scannow first How To Use SFC Scannow to Repair Windows System Files


----------



## Jake Logan (Sep 24, 2012)

Ok, I have uninstalled one of the wireless connection drivers and so far the problem stopped, if it does happen again in the future I'll try using repair windows system files/scannow method like you recommended thanks for all the help.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Hi how many drivers where installed for the wifi usually you need 1 and 1 for lan\network (wired)


----------



## neodruid (Jul 21, 2012)

It seems as though you had a driver conflict, you really want to avoid that.


----------



## Jake Logan (Sep 24, 2012)

I have 2 drivers for WiFi, well actually one of them is a driver and the other one that actually was the origin of the problem I think is a WiFi configuration utility that was automatically installed with the driver.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Yup that would do it just let windows handle things for the wifi


----------

